# My Chloe has seperation anxiety!



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all I have had my Chloe for almost two years now. I have tried to work with her separation anxiety but nothing seems to do the trick. She wines horribly and get hysteric. 

Do any of you have any ideas how to deal with this? Also her nipping has gotten worse it seems and I have really tried to work with that.



Thanks for any advice you mighty have because I am just beside myself in this department.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's easy get a second poo! She will have a playmate, companion and partner in crime.


----------



## lindagh (Mar 6, 2013)

*More separation anxiety*

I was just about to post this - strange!

Muffin is 9 months old. His mother is a working Cocker and his father a miniature poodle.

My husband is retired and we spend most of our time on our canal boat with Muffin. He is a typical puppy but does seem to suffer from separation anxiety. If my husband and I try to go our separate ways Muffin gets most distressed and whimpers and yelps like mad and if we leave him he is even worse.

Has anyone any suggestions or solutions?

PS I would love another Poo but can't!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I have two poos - they are almost 6 months. She's okay with me going away because that gives her an opportunity to be naughty. He sits at the gate barking, whining, howling.....fill-in-the-blank ing. I'm lucky at this time because I can drop them off at their daycare anytime, any day or get my dad to come dog sit for me. But they are a pill left alone and huge trouble makers. If anyone has advice on this that would be great.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's just their age.. They will get better as they get older!


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I cannot get another Poo. Chloe is a good girl she is 6 years old. She struggles when I leave and really cries and fears I will not return. She has been my traveling companion and best friend. I will be going to school for nine months and will have someone watch her. She does however seem to break out of any fence she is put into which is my concern while in school. lol She is smart. She also nips and does not seem to break free of that either.


----------



## thevegancuddler (Aug 24, 2013)

I know this thread is a few days old, but I have the same issues. I just adopted Emma in April, but she is between 4 and 7 years old. When I leave, she barks hysterically for anywhere from 5-15 minutes (a former roommate has confirmed as much, and I've also sat outside in my car and can hear her). She'll settle down after that, but leaving her is just a huge ordeal of guilt! Does a second poo REALLY solve that issue?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It won't necessarily. Emma is obviously insecure as she has had more than one owner and worried you are not coming back to her. Make sure she has had a good walk before you go out and leave her some chews or a stuffed kong to occupy her. She should get the hang of the fact that you are coming back to her and will hopefully sleep till you return.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

thevegancuddler I have the same major issue I am the second owner of Chloe. She barks and cries as if the world is ending. I have had her now for almost two years you would think she realizes I am coming back. I feel chained to my dog but love her so much and would not trade her for the world. I just wish there was a way she would brake this cycle. Same with the nipping.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

thevegancuddler said:


> I know this thread is a few days old, but I have the same issues. I just adopted Emma in April, but she is between 4 and 7 years old. When I leave, she barks hysterically for anywhere from 5-15 minutes (a former roommate has confirmed as much, and I've also sat outside in my car and can hear her). She'll settle down after that, but leaving her is just a huge ordeal of guilt! Does a second poo REALLY solve that issue?


No getting another dog will not fix it. One of my dogs has some separation issues which are mild compared to what you describe. You need to get some help from a behaviourist and you need to de-sensitive your lovely Poo to your leaving triggers and routine. You can overcome it with lots of time, patience and training.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not actually solving the problem but trying to deal with it, have you tried a Thunder Shirt

http://www.thundershirt.com/ 

Or try Clare's Facebook page she does a calming tincture for anxiety x

https://www.facebook.com/groups/herbalpetsupplies/


----------

